# how much per sq ft in nyc are to hang and finish



## Drywall151 (Feb 7, 2014)

what is a good price to hang and finish in nyc area customer supplies rock mud tape what a good labor price


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

$1 a sq ft


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends what part of nyc Manhattan hit em hard Brooklyn or queens fuh git about it:jester:


----------



## Drywall151 (Feb 7, 2014)

$1 is good bklyn queens staten island bronx how much in manhattan labor customer buys everything


----------



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

how can prices be so low in america even in the most high end markets.. 

a Canadian crackhead makes more then a skilled american tradesmen


----------



## MudTaper (Jan 29, 2014)

tjetson said:


> how can prices be so low in america even in the most high end markets..
> 
> a Canadian crackhead makes more then a skilled american tradesmen


I wonder the same thing..


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Because we had a influx of very cheap taco eating labor in drywall a few years ago


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I like tacos


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Because we had a influx of very cheap taco eating labor in drywall a few years ago


ya mean 30 years ago? :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

tjetson said:


> a Canadian crackhead makes more then a skilled american tradesmen


Crack is cheap down here!!!:yes:.....LOL!!!! When you Canucks buy crack 40% of that profit goes to health care.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> ya mean 30 years ago? :whistling2:


Yeah I suppose I do but the last ten has been the worst. But it seems around here its starting to turn around people are willing to pay the extra.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> Crack is cheap down here!!!:yes:.....LOL!!!! When you Canucks buy crack 40% of that profit goes to health care.


I should not have said that....Seems we just jumped in to the same boat.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Yeah I suppose I do but the last ten has been the worst. But it seems around here its starting to turn around people are willing to pay the extra.


extra?

Charging more than i did 10 years ago don't mean I'm making any extra ...


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Things have picked up a bit in the last year or so. Thank FN god people arent allowed to collect unemployment anymore for 2 years at a clip. You guys all no the deal collect unemployment and work on the side for peanuts. i think the biggest thing keeping residential rates down. At least in my area is contractors carrying unemployment but paying employees in cash. Just makes it hard to pay your employees a decent wage and still be competitive.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Charge tree fiddy.


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Toolnut said:


> Charge tree fiddy.


Per hour.


----------

